# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  كيف تختار نظارتك الشمسية التي تلائم وجهك .

## الوردة الاردنية

أحياناً تتساءل: تلك النظارة الشمسية الرائعة التي تحبها والتي تساير أحدث موضة، لماذا لا تبهر أي شخص ولا تلفت النظر إليك..؟ 
هذا لا يحدث لك وحدك فكثيرون يدفعون أموالاً طائلة في النظارة الشمسية الأفضل والأحدث ولا تحدث معهم أي فارق في المظهر، 
والسر هنا أنك يجب أن تختار النظارة الشمسية التي تلائم شكل وجهك، وإليك هذه النصائح.


1) الوجه البيضاوي

هذا هو الشكل الأكثر حظاً، لأنه يلائم كل أنواع النظارات، ولهذا يمكنك تجربة أي تصميم نظارة شمس يعجبك وأنت مرتاح، لكن النظارات ذات الحجم الكبير هي المثالية هنا لأنها تساعد على إعطاء مظهر متميز، واحرص عند شرائها على أن تكون واسعة بنفس مساحة وجهك أو أكبر وليس أصغر.


2) الوجه على شكل قلب

هذا الوجه يكون على شكل القلب كما يسمى فهو يكون عريضاً عند الجبهة ليعطي رسمة القلب من الأعلى ثم يكون مدبباً ونحيفاً إلى حد ما عند الذقن، لهذا فأنت تحتاج نظارة تلفت الانتباه إلى الجزء السفلي من وجهك، احرص على اقتناء النظارة البسيطة العملية التي ليست بها أي ديكورات خارجية تزيد من حجم الجزء العلوي للوجه بل تغطيه وتلفت النظر للجزء السفلي.


3) الوجه المربع

هنا الوجه له زوايا حادة لذلك يفضل شراء النظارات الشمسية المستديرة أو البيضاوية التي تخفي هذه الزوايا في وجهك وتلفت النظر إلى جاذبية الوجنة المربعة، والشكل المثالي لك هو النظارة الفراشة التي تخفي تماماً كل الزوايا الحادة والبارزة للوجه المربع. 



4) الوجه المستطيل

الوجه المستطيل يكون عادة طويلاً جداً ويحتاج إلى شيء يقسمه إلى جزئين علوي وسفلي، لذلك احرص على شراء النظارات الشمسية الطويلة والعريضة التي تملأ الوجه ولا تظهر مساحته الكبيرة، ولا تشتري النظارات البيضاوية أو الصغيرة التي ستظهر حجم وجهك الكبير وتزيد من طوله.


5) الوجه الدائري

على عكس الوجه صاحب الزوايا فإن الوجه الدائري هنا يحتاج لإبراز زواياه وإخفاء دوران الوجنتين والذقن بارتداء نظارات شمسية بارزة الأضلاع تخفي امتلاء الوجه وتلفت النظر إلى زوايا الوجه وليس إلى امتلائه






منقول -

----------


## (dodo)

1) الوجه البيضاوي

هذا هو الشكل الأكثر حظاً، لأنه يلائم كل أنواع النظارات، ولهذا يمكنك تجربة أي تصميم نظارة شمس يعجبك وأنت مرتاح، لكن النظارات ذات الحجم الكبير هي المثالية هنا لأنها تساعد على إعطاء مظهر متميز، واحرص عند شرائها على أن تكون واسعة بنفس مساحة وجهك أو أكبر وليس أصغر.
معلومات حلوة يسلمو

----------


## محمد العزام

صراحة مابلبس نظارة شمسية 
ماحبيتها 


مشكورة الوردة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا دودو ومحمد على المرور

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لأكيد شكل الوجه عامل أساسي ورئيسي لاختيار النظارة الشمسية 
مشكورة الوردة على المعلومات 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لأكيد شكل الوجه عامل أساسي ورئيسي لاختيار النظارة الشمسية 
مشكورة الوردة على المعلومات 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*معلومات جميلة بالفعل ويغفل الكثير عنها عند اقتناء النظارة فينظرون الى جمل النظارة دون النظر ان كانت مناسبة للوجه
مشكورة*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا دموع وحبيبتي على المرور

----------


## &روان&

يسلمو معلومات حلوة
..............

----------

